

Using Gambit-C Scheme to Create Small, Efficient Native Applications (2009) - ColinWright
http://www.devx.com/opensource/Article/42778/0/page/1

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would prefer to read the article whole, instead
of broken into five parts:

<http://www.devx.com/print/opensource/Article/42778>

